# Gebhardt cranks? - X-post



## PeeWee (Feb 2, 2008)

X-post from the Drivetrain forum:

Has anyone had experience with Gebhardt cranks?

I'm looking for options for cranks in the 185-190mm range and there ain't many to choose from. These Czech numbers look interesting but there is nary a review on the whole wide interwebs (at least not that google can find and translate!). Can anyone comment on strength/stiffness/quality of machining/durability???

Cheers,

PW


----------

